# Mplayer crashes when playing mkv files



## mix_room (Mar 18, 2011)

I use mplayer on FreeBSD 8.2-RELEASE amd64. 

```
MPlayer SVN-r32577-snapshot-4.2.1 (C) 2000-2010 MPlayer Team
```

When I try to use mplayer to play mkv files it crashes: 


```
MPlayer interrupted by signal 11 in module: decode video
```

I believe that I use the 'xv' as the standard video output. By specifying '-vo null' or '-vo x11' I can get the files to play. _BUT_ they can not be fullscreened without causing severe lagging of the audio.

I have reinstalled both mplayer, ffmpeg-devel, xf86-video-radeonhd and several other media related ports without being able to solve the problem. 

Does anyone have any hints what I might do in order to solve this problem. The problem is only mkv files, avi and wmv generally plays correctly. Is there any other information that I need to provide in order for anybody to be able to assist me?


```
mplayer 1234.mkv -vo xv
MPlayer SVN-r32577-snapshot-4.2.1 (C) 2000-2010 MPlayer Team

Playing 1234.mkv.
libavformat file format detected.
[matroska,webm @ 0x80a895010] Estimating duration from bitrate, this may be inaccurate
[lavf] stream 0: video (h264), -vid 0
[lavf] stream 1: audio (dca), -aid 0, -alang eng
VIDEO:  [H264]  1280x528  0bpp  24.000 fps    0.0 kbps ( 0.0 kbyte/s)
Clip info:
 ENCODER: Lavf52.97.0
==========================================================================
Opening video decoder: [ffmpeg] FFmpeg's libavcodec codec family
Selected video codec: [ffh264] vfm: ffmpeg (FFmpeg H.264)
==========================================================================
==========================================================================
Opening audio decoder: [ffmpeg] FFmpeg/libavcodec audio decoders
AUDIO: 48000 Hz, 2 ch, s16le, 1536.0 kbit/100.00% (ratio: 192000->192000)
Selected audio codec: [ffdca] afm: ffmpeg (FFmpeg DTS)
==========================================================================
AO: [oss] 48000Hz 2ch s16le (2 bytes per sample)
Starting playback...
Movie-Aspect is 2.42:1 - prescaling to correct movie aspect.
VO: [xv] 1280x528 => 1280x528 Planar YV12  [zoom]
X11 error: BadAccess (attempt to access private resource denied)

MPlayer interrupted by signal 11 in module: decode video
```


----------



## adamk (Mar 18, 2011)

The radeonhd driver is completely unmaintained.  Does it crash if you use 'radeon' instead?

Adam


----------



## mix_room (Mar 19, 2011)

I can't seem to find a radeon driver. 

Do you perhaps mean xf86-video-ati? 

I will give it a try. Haven't got anything to lose.


----------



## adamk (Mar 19, 2011)

yes, xf86-video-ati contains the radeon driver.

Adam


----------



## mix_room (Mar 20, 2011)

I tried with both the ati and the radeon driver in Xorg.conf. Perhaps xorg.conf is not being read properly - is there any way to which parameters are being loaded? With the radeon driver files which worked earlier are being played much too quickly. In addition, the radeonhd driver is the only one which can play Audio over HDMI. I have reverted to the radeonhd driver at the moment. It plays audio and some other video files properly. 

Could it be that it is not the container, i.e. the mkv files, but the encoding? That it is h264 files which do not play properly? What could I do to test this?

Appreciate you taking the time to help though.


----------



## mix_room (Mar 21, 2011)

http://www.bsdforen.de/showthread.php?t=20540
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/handbook/video-playback.html



> To enhance the shared memory X11 interface, it is recommended that the values of some sysctl(8)  variables should be increased:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


This seems to have solved the problem for other people. I have not been able to test properly, but when playing the file via SSH it seems to be working, but I have no graphical output to verify.


----------



## mix_room (Mar 22, 2011)

The above solved the problem. mkv files now play without problems.


----------

